# HF 1x30 Belt Sander



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Normally $50, on sale $40 with 20% coupon $32. 

I bought the little machine for the purpose of rounding tenons to fit into mortises made with a router. 

I didn't like the ribbed table so I covered it with a piece of 1/4" melamine. For what I use the sander it helps to manipulate the pieces with the tenon.

Belt alignment is a bit tricky. The conventional spring loaded pressure assembly has a pivot bolt also. This bolt with a lock nut needs to be just slightly loose so that the belt will track correctly.

Is this the greatest belt sander? Of course not but for $32 it does a great job for my needs.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I've had the same sander for about 2 years now and it works great. I've also made some mods to make it better, but for the price, you can't beat it. :thumbsup:


----------

